# Moving from southern california to milano area



## bookworm (Jul 21, 2009)

We are a family of four. My job will be in Gallarate (next to Varese) but I am afraid that the area does not offer much in schools and lifestyle for my wife.
I don't know anything about how good public education is but I wanted to check the French school in Sansiro for my youngest son to start next year. 
I wonder also if that commuting will be too much.....
I am looking for help concerning all these issues, schools, cost of renting in different areas, transportation ....etc.
Thanks for the help!


----------

